# Cleaned Carburetor Using Berrymans's B12 Still No Start - Husqvarna Huayi Carburetor



## cloves (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi, I have Husqvarna with a Chinese "Huayi" Carburetor. A new carb is $90 bucks (587154101 CARBURETOR (L15D) which isn't cheap). Machine starts with starter fluid. I have compression, and spark. The machine also starts with some gasoline in the spark plug hole. As other members have pointed out seems the carb is the issue. 

Yesterday, I took the carb apart again. I sprayed everything with Berryman b-12. I had no blockage of any of the small holes even the ones in the throttle body shaft had spray coming out of them. Used a pin to make sure all holes were clear. The carb bowl has gas in it. I also took the fuel tank and cleaned as it had some gas in it apparently and residue. I put the gas in the plastic water bottom bottle and noticed some heavier cloudy substance at the bottom (Which is why I cleaned out the tank). Normally I run my machine till it runs out of gas so now sure why I had residue in the tank. Also took the valve covers off, springs are ok nothing broken.

Went to start it again last night, still no go. The main needle in the center and all its holes are clear so I am no sure why the carb seems to not be supplying fuel. I have thoroughly cleaned this thing twice in two days. Starts when I put the gas in the spark plug chamber. 

Should I see gas coming up the center needle when I press the primer bulb? Thoughts? btw the carb its needles didn't look bad at all. Machine is 5 years old maybe 20 hours total usage to date. I changed the oil over to synthetic after the first season (oil looks clean).


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF cloves. The orientation of the intake manifold gaskets is critical to proper operation, double check them. Here is the MTD small engine repair manual which has the carb cleaning info starting on page-55. I hope it helps.


http://service.mtdproducts.com/Training_Education/769_04015_01_Small_bore_horizontal.pdf


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Sounds like you covered all the bases.

On my unit, fuel dribbles out onto the floor if primed ~5 times. If you cant get that to happen, that could be it. 

very hard to start a cold machine without a few pumps from a working primer bulb.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Is there a valve somewhere that is closed? Never mind........"bowl has gas in it."


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

so the main jet and emulsion tube are clear? sometimes they may be open but still partially blocked. i will sometimes try running compressed air through them and all other ports/holes in the carb. it usually clears things out. sometimes the main jet and emulsion tube need to come out to clean them properly.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Check your valve clearance, you might have a tight intake valve and it will not seal properly and not take in the fuel mixture into the cylinder, acting like it is not getting any gas.
Those LCT engines on Husqvarna's were noted for that, even when they were new. LCT didn't have any quality control at the China factory when/where the engines are built at and they had some problems. Also the softer cheaper materials used in the manufacturing of the valves caused the faces to wear exceptionally fast and needed much more frequent valve adjustments and replacements.
If it is a tight valve, check both intake and exhaust and re-adjust them, it might help with your starting problems and power issues.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I would put the carb on the engine. Using a Blowgun and Compressed Air, Send air into the Small Holes in the Throat of the Carb. Blast all the Holes until fuel comes Freely out of it. Engine will Now Run. Not My First Rodeo.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Even in an ultrasonic cleaner I've had some of those carbs not come clean. They tend to clog up real easy from my experience.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

Motor City said:


> Even in an ultrasonic cleaner I've had some of those carbs not come clean. They tend to clog up real easy from my experience.


I've had the same experience.

Cloves, if you search Amazon or eBay for the L15D carb you'll find several for less than $20. There's no reason to spend $90 on a carb labeled "OE" for Husky when it's an LCT engine.

By the way, did you remove and clean the jet under the red screw in your second photo? You'll have to first remove the black plastic screw to gain access. You can use a torch tip or micro drill bit to clean the orifice completely.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

that cloudiness in the bottom of that clear bottle was WATER, water being heavier than gas settles to the bottom of the carb , right where the jets pick up the fuel, motors don't run on water

as you stated it ran on starter fluid try using fresh gas in a preferably clean well sealed gas can, reclean the carb , never store gas in a can that can not be tightly sealed,


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

87powershiftx2 said:


> that cloudiness in the bottom of that clear bottle was WATER, water being heavier than gas settles to the bottom of the carb , right where the jets pick up the fuel, motors don't run on water
> 
> as you stated it ran on starter fluid try using fresh gas in a preferably clean well sealed gas can, reclean the carb , never store gas in a can that can not be tightly sealed,



Very good ! KISS - Keep It Simple Stupid !


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

87powershiftx2 said:


> that cloudiness in the bottom of that clear bottle was WATER, water being heavier than gas settles to the bottom of the carb , right where the jets pick up the fuel, motors don't run on water
> 
> as you stated it ran on starter fluid try using fresh gas in a preferably clean well sealed gas can, reclean the carb , never store gas in a can that can not be tightly sealed,


Honda's will run on a gas/water mixture for years.

I've opened up enough Honda carbs to know. They are still running with all that rust and white powder. maybe the white powder is cocaine?


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> Honda's will run on a gas/water mixture for years.
> 
> I've opened up enough Honda carbs to know. They are still running with all that rust and white powder. maybe the white powder is cocaine?


maybe just maybe, there wasn't enough water to reach the jets . real world mechanics in my 60 years as one i've never ever seen any motor gas or diesel run on water or with water in the tank . 
as to cocaine that's a good one,
back to real world
i can't count high enough for the number of times a machine would come ,cust,states it was running! i put in gas than it won't run, pull a sample,WATER, ask cust, was your can sealed? well i had a piece of alum foil over the neck, bring me that can! pour it out into a clean dish, 1 sometime more qts of gas in a 1 or 2 gallon can from being exposed to air while holding 10% eeth


----------



## cloves (Jan 5, 2018)

Just wanted to update fella's. Thanks for all the input. I ended up searching for an "L15D carb" as rob suggested and was able to find one on amazon with gaskets for $25. I installed it and the blower fired right up. I was going to utlra sonic clean it but thought that the clog must be somewhere inside the little holes and it wouldn't work at cleaning that. I was able to blow berrymans clearly in all holes. 

I did notice when taking off the old carb that behind one of the gaskets was another small hole. I don't know where that one shoots out but I didn't clean that originally, perhaps the clog is in that jet. I did take out the plastic one under carb idle screw and clean that originally.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

a simple tool to keep around
if anyone plays guitar keep a set of old strings around, they make good carb cleaners for cleaning out jets and bores


----------

